# 1985 GMC C7000



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

My wife picked up 1985 GMC C7000 that we are going to see about using as a diversification project. Could have many uses or it will be her hot rod. She loves driving it and already has more seat time than me. I know nothing about them so any tips or tricks one may have, looking for any experience.

I'm big on manuals so I am also looking for manuals on both the truck and dump one may have kicking around and be interested in parting with. The dump is a Johnson Hydraulic MFG, Model BSC-2.45.

Thank you


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Heck yea !!!!

Change oil, all filters, find the drain plug for hydraulic fluid and drain a small amount and check for water, a good grease job, check for metal cracks here and their...

Put her to work.. both truck & better half LOL...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Keep the bed tilted slightly when outside. Look for disregarded zerks on spring bushings and get them lubricated or pay later. Keep an eye on king pins, too. As Palmettokat said, change every fluid reservoir and hit the reset button on maintenance. 
gas or diesel?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Keep the bed tilted slightly when outside. Look for disregarded zerks on spring bushings and get them lubricated or pay later. Keep an eye on king pins, too. As Palmettokat said, change every fluid reservoir and hit the reset button on maintenance.
> gas or diesel?


Gas - 366


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> Gas - 366


Not a fan of gas engines in bigger trucks, but if you have one, that's a good gas engine. Small displacement, but big block, tough and heavy. Long stroke and tall deck. 
I know a guy who is a higher-up in the Asplundh company and they are a big believer in that engine. Extremely durable and simple. You can buy 4 of them for the price of a diesel


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't see many of those trucks on the market. Most were worked until the wheels fell off. I have fond memories of that style truck as it was one of the first "big" trucks I had experience with when I worked on my uncles farm. Good times...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Updated look. General maintenance done. Oil, air, fuel filters, grease job. Surprised every zerk worked.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> Don't see many of those trucks on the market. Most were worked until the wheels fell off. I have fond memories of that style truck as it was one of the first "big" trucks I had experience with when I worked on my uncles farm. Good times...


Ryder had them in their rental bobtail 25+' trucks. Super combo.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

First job. Wife drove of course.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

How much did you have to give for it?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> How much did you have to give for it?


$2500. Arm chair bidding for 1st time on that particular site for live bidding. If I had more experience could have possibly been lower as I found out later could manually enter bids.

We had went to the inspect other equipment and stupid me stood talking to auctioneer in front of it. Meantime wife is in vehicle eyeing it and before we had left she was in it checking it out, starting it, and driving.

If it would not have started, run smooth, or smoked bad could have saved me some money but it does non of those things. Sometimes you can't put a price on something the wife likes.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You cant go wrong at that price. I think I paid about that for my round bale body to sit on my running gear.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> You cant go wrong at that price. I think I paid about that for my round bale body to sit on my running gear.


That's exactly how I think about it. About the price we paid for a new running gear and can do So much more with it.


----------

